# Need help with polishing lips !!!



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So I'm refinishing my oz's . Sanded them down , after that hit it with the brown then white compound . When I was done with that I hit it with a metal polish . They look clean now, but it's s dull polish. What am I doing wrong or need to do . I want a mirror finish any input would help


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

They still look pretty pitted. You may want to re-sand them down again. Did you strip the clear coat off them first?

Also, check the sticky at the top of this section for DIY help.


----------



## StayStetti (Jul 14, 2011)

What grit are you going with? Depending on the shape, go down to 220 or 400 to remove pits and corrosion.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I did strip the clear coat off before starting . I think I started at 220 . What grit did you guys use


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

pootey said:


> I did strip the clear coat off before starting . I think I started at 220 . What grit did you guys use


It's not going to be the same for everyone due to quality/condition of the lips before hand. 220 should be fine. Just make sure that you got all the pits out of the lips before you move onto the next grit. The roughest grit is to take out perfections, all the other steps after that are to take out the scores left by the previous grit.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

They actually didn't look pitted till I took the clear coat off . I'm going to start at 220 again. What grits should I use after that


----------



## StayStetti (Jul 14, 2011)

I would go 400/800/1000(optional)/1500/2k if needed.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I started with 220 you think I should start at 400 this time


----------



## StayStetti (Jul 14, 2011)

pootey said:


> I started with 220 you think I should start at 400 this time


get 220 again and just make sure you're being thorough.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok , going to get new paper today and start from scratch tomorrow . Thanks for the input guys ....


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it ok if I go 400, 600 to 1000 couldn't find any 800 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StayStetti (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah, that should be good. just make sure you're going over the grooves from the previous grit really well.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I went 600 then to the bench buffer. Best investment I've made.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> I went 600 then to the bench buffer. Best investment I've made.



But you got sore arms from holding it up:laugh:


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

almost done with first lip at 220


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Looking better. Get those pits out. Make sure to thoroughly clean the lip after you think you're done to make sure there aren't any pits filled with debris or metal from sanding.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

BT12 said:


> But you got sore arms from holding it up:laugh:


Can't win them all haha.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

You guys have any special technique , it's the 1.5" lip , so it has where it goes in a little . It's such a bitch getting in there .


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

The end of a tooth brush handle maybe?


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

didn't get much time to work on them today, but I'm taking my time and they seem to be getting smoother with every pass .


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

With the 220 and the 400 your supposed to sand it dry ? The tiny pits are taking forever to get out .


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

pootey said:


> With the 220 and the 400 your supposed to sand it dry ? The tiny pits are taking forever to get out .


A lubricant (water) at those grits aren't going to do much b/c they are so coarse. Wet sanding is for finer grits to act as a lubricant and to help clear some of the debris from sanding so it doesn't score the material. Just keep plugging away. :thumbup:


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So on the 200 and 400 dry sand it , then switch to wet at 600


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

pootey said:


> So on the 200 and 400 dry sand it , then switch to wet at 600


Yes. Keep in mind that this grit is the real grind. What I mean is, everything after this is way simpler b/c you are just taking out the previous grits' scratches. So sanding will get progressively easier after this stage.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So I've sanded the front lips till I can't sand any more . I'm guessing I have to go down another grit ??? I just started the rears and they seem to have deeper pits than the front . Should I go down 1 or 2 grits ???? The last 2 pics are the rear


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Some of that is looking really good, but there are a couple of spots that look like they still have dimples...curious to how they got so pitted.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Probably from being outside . I can't even begin to tell you how dirty the barrels were . I just bought them recently , so I couldn't tell you how they got like that


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

pootey said:


> Probably from being outside . I can't even begin to tell you how dirty the barrels were . I just bought them recently , so I couldn't tell you how they got like that


Mind you, I wouldnt be doing the whole lip in that lower grit. Just the spots that need it, then work my way up grits from that spot to match the rest of the wheel if that makes sense.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So I could just hit the really pitted area with 220 ?


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I think I have to defiantly go down to 220 possibly even 180 , no matter how much I sand the tears with the 320 it doesn't seem to be doing anything


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

No peanut gallery ?????


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:laugh: I'm not seeing any pits in that picture.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I guess not pits , it's like little Knicks . I dunno if I'm just getting crazy with them or what my deal is


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Do what the hell am I doing wrong now . When I polish them out , it's still dull. No matter what I do , the whole wheel becomes a dull polish. Please help me !!!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I still see scratches. When you progress from one grit to another, you need to make sure you get the previous scratches out. You progressed too fast. Also, what are you using for polish?


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Denim with brown compound , twice , soft pad with white compound twice . Then a metal polish I got from the detailer 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So I stripped the same lip back down to 320 , after that wet sanded it with a wet 600. This is where I'm at with the 600 . Is this good to keep going or what ???


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Have u been polishing it for 1 month? Wow. There are a few scratches left that is perpendicular., i would get. Those out with lower grit before moving to 600 grit. Personally i would sand those down before moving on. And I would go up to at a minimum 1000-1500 grit. Before polishing


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

No not a month yet lol. I've been working on them before work and at lunch lol . So I only get a certain amount of time per day. So I guess I will hit it again with the 320. Thanks for the help


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So picking up the faces this week . Which way do I go with sanding the faces . Am I going circular or with the spokes . There futura's btw


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Also can you reverse mount futura's or sandwitch mount these faces????


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

pootey said:


> Also can you reverse mount futura's or sandwitch mount these faces????


I'd need to see the mounting surface of the barrel and lip. They are either sandwich (most 17's) or reverse mount (most 18's). You can't switch them unless you have the mounting surface machined down so the lip and barrel can center on the face.

Also, BT12's note about going to 1000-1500... please tell me you were planning on going up that high right? My buddy and I just finished a full polish set of CCW LM20's and we went from 1500 > 2000 > 3000 all wetsand before we even though about going to polish. They came out mirror finish.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought sandpaper up to 1500 but I will go higher if u guys think I should


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

there actually starting to come out better now that I'm taking my time . One is 600 and one is 800


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

So with my futura faces , in the center and outside I go in a circle . With the rest I go from the center to outside ? Also with the center caps I sand in a circle I assume ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Depends on how you are going to polish, I used a bench polisher. $40 at harbor freight. It will really save your hands/arms. And then went from 600 grit straight to the polisher. turned out great imo.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

03_uni-B said:


> Depends on how you are going to polish, I used a bench polisher. $40 at harbor freight. It will really save your hands/arms. And then went from 600 grit straight to the polisher. turned out great imo.


Let me know the process . Also which wheel did you use and d you have any pics


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's the link to the LM's I have been working on

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7085518-BBS-LM-Refinish-and-My-Venture-Into-Polishing

Need to update it but I posted specifics on polishing and which polisher I went with etc.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

03_uni-B said:


> Here's the link to the LM's I have been working on
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7085518-BBS-LM-Refinish-and-My-Venture-Into-Polishing
> 
> Need to update it but I posted specifics on polishing and which polisher I went with etc.


The only thing I don't see in there is how you applied the compounds to the pads and weather you changed them for the different compounds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

pootey said:


> The only thing I don't see in there is how you applied the compounds to the pads and weather you changed them for the different compounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Compounds I got come in a tube, to apply just turn on the buffer and apply as it is running. Then polish the part. I switched wheels every time I switched compounds. That way there was only one type of compound on each wheel :beer:


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, bought the wheel and ordered some pads off amazon. Going to give that a try next week when I get a second


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

pootey said:


> Ok, bought the wheel and ordered some pads off amazon. Going to give that a try next week when I get a second


Excellent. Can't wait to see how it works for ya. I can't imagine how tired your arms and hands are after all that sanding.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm starting to get the hang of this . I'm just about done with the 2000 grit on this lip , what do you guys think .


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Make me want to dance. :laugh:

I feel like we're all in this together now...


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Month number 2...
Get to work:laugh:


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

and this is why these lips are never going to get done lol . Live from the mgm signature penthouse . All sanding will continue on Tuesday


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok so ran into a new problem ..... Ran through all the compounds , the lips started to shine but looked really hazy , so I went back to the brown compound re did the brown compound. Looked it up online and someone was saying to re-do the black and spend more time on it . So I did it and in the process the wheel hit and this happened








Question 1 what am I doing wrong that it's getting hazy, question 2 how do I fix this lip because I might give up if I have to start over ..... Please help


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Honestly you can polish to mirror without the need of a buffing wheel. I'm not an expert on compounds so I can't help you, but if it were me I'd wet sand 1500 to 2000 to 3000 and then use polishing compound. That's what I've done on everything I've polished.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

That's what I did , I used a buffing wheel with black, brown then white compounds .


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I mean wet sand at 3k, then this by hand.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

or use that after the buffing wheel.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Fixed the mess up and ordered that polish


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

They sell it at AutoZone haha

That's just the stuff that I use.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

If you want it to come out like a mirror finish you need to sand in smaller steps. I did mine starting at 120 to get any pitting out - from there 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000, 3000 then polishing compound. It looks like you're trying to skip steps and you're just not going to get the results you want that way. I suggest using sharpie all over the lip to show yourself where you have sanded and what needs more.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I usually finish with mothers mag and aluminum on a small orbital buffer.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

kdf8454 said:


> If you want it to come out like a mirror finish you need to sand in smaller steps. I did mine starting at 120 to get any pitting out - from there 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000, 3000 then polishing compound. It looks like you're trying to skip steps and you're just not going to get the results you want that way. I suggest using sharpie all over the lip to show yourself where you have sanded and what needs more.


Believe me I am taking my time and the only step I didn't do was 120 all those other grits I did


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

The ice is starting to show .....


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Continue with the progress. Stop this nonsense:



pootey said:


> ice


smh


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

I feel so invested in this thread and it aint even my wheels


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

BT12 said:


> I feel so invested in this thread and it aint even my wheels


This haha, I check it all the time.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok so next question, I started polishing another lip. half the lip polished out good , put it down to do something and after that everything started polishing out dull again. No matter what technique I do now I can't get it to polish the way I did from the start. I know it's operator error so what am I doing wrong????


----------

